# New Guy! I Need Help!



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi! I decided that I am going to get another betta since I have a betta bowl. It is bigger than Mr Jingles' betta kit, though. I have a picture of Mr Jingles' betta kit in my album BTW. I decided I want a brightly coloured betta so it would be easier to take pictures of him! I want to name him Seth or something like that, but there's one problem.... I would need to buy him ($5.00) and gravel ($12.00) and a plant ($3.00) and a little shelter ($5.00) So the issue is.... I ONLY HAVE $3.00 HANDY! Which means I have to start saving my money to buy all of this stuff because it's a total of $25.00! So, what is a good way to get money? I'll have no problem with the saving part because I don't buy much, but how can a teenager get money? PLEASE HELP I REALLY WANT A BETTA!


----------



## Osiris355 (Sep 3, 2011)

i know it is getting cooler out but mabey yard work.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Do what I'm doing. Every single quarter, penny, nickel, dime, collect it in a piggy back. It all adds up since its money! As of this moment, I have a piggy bank and a sack of change that will probably add up to 25-35 dollars. Plus, I have 28 dollars from my birthday! I find that putting your dollar bills in the piggy bank saves you from impulse buying.

However, you can only do this if you have a Coin Star somewhere in a grocery store like Publix. They are basically big machines that you dump your change into and it counts it, giving you a receipt. You take that to a cashier and they give you the money


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I pay my teenagers to do the dishes because I hate to do them sooooooo much!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL! OK! Thanks very much! I will try all of this! More suggestions, please! I can't WAIT to get another betta!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

as a teenager myself, wait until Christmas, birthday, etc. and see if any relatives give you money! haha i mostly get money from everyone on my dad's side of the family, and my relatives in England. patience!


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Ask your parents if they'll pay you for doing chores around the house, my parents used to be willing to give me some money for vacuuming or doing the dishes, and stuff like that


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, I have one relative that can perhaps lend me some money!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Remember that you need to buy a heater too, which may not fit well in a bowl... A bowl isnt the best tank for a betta because it is hard to heat.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Do I really HAVE to buy a heater? I'm not saying I don't want to, it's the fact that I am having a hard time earning money...


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

You're tank is small, probably around 0.8 gallons or less. . . There's no heater for your tank, I would not recommend buying a heater for your tank unless you want to make fish soup.

Bettas come from tropical countries (Thailand, Malaysia, etc), they thrive in the temperature range of 76F ~ 82F. If you could, upgrade your tank to a 2 gallon. If not, I would not suggest buying a heater for your tiny tank even though it is greatly needed. There are other ways to heat your small tank but it's not recommended. .


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

If you don't have the money to buy the proper equipment for your pet, maybe you should reconsider getting a new betta, and concentrate on bettering the environment for your first one.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Uhm, this might come out mean but in no way do I mean it to. 

Look, a bowl is not a proper home for a Betta. That's a temporary environment. You can't heat it, you can't filter it, so... maybe not get another Betta? 

Maybe instead of having lots of Bettas in poor conditions, you could have one in a thriving condition? With the money it would take to get another Betta you could get a nice 1.5 gallon starter kit which is a good home for him for the rest of his life. 

Okay? Maybe you could reconsider this before you decide to take on more fish.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

I would suggest saving your money to buy a better tank for your CURRENT betta. you have one in a tiny tank, and with no heater. so save your money for HIM, rather thenn buying another one and having 2 poorly housed bettas. this is merely my opinion, but i think it is a good one


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

OK. Thanks.... I have no room for a big tank, I only have room for the one I have.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the suggestions.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

as summer ends and fall starts racking yards is a good way to earn a few bucks.

also, i usedto babysit  made $5 to $13 an hour depending on amount of kids and who i was watching for.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the same tank for my QT tank. What I don't get is... you have room for two small tanks but not one larger one? You are planning to house 1.8g for two bettas but not 1.5g for one? I have the Tetra Water Wonders, comes with a filter and light and its not much bigger than the 0.8g Marina space wise. It's 1.5g. I have to agree with others that its better to work on the betta you have now rather than get another. It's tempting for sure, but think of Mr Jingles first. With limited misjudged, youre, ah limited lol


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

I used to use a .5 gallon and all he could do is turn 90^ then go about 2 inches then do it again. After joining the forum and despite the fact that i thought that is their primary habitat and that they liked it, i could tell hi didnt. Nothing by this, but i have since got a 2.5 gallon for my new betta (the other died) and its amazing to watch him actually occupy himself, such as brushing the plants, messing around in hes hiding spot, and freaking out for feeding time. I actually put a ping pong ball in the tank and he pushed it around for half a minute then scurried away when he popped it in the air and it made the water shiver. but ANYWAYS.... i dont understand how u dont have room for a bit bigger tank, since its hard to find a spot my 2.5 gallon doesnt fit in, i dont understand why you cant find one.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

If you dont have room or money for another "tank" then why bother?


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I suppose I could make room...? Sure, why not? I guess so.  Thanks!


----------

